# Problema con ratón y scrollin touchpad con xorg-server y hal

## chaim

Hola a todos. Desde que salió la nueva versión de xorg lo actualicé con soporte hal y no tuve problemas con el teclado y el ratón (aunque el scrolling del touchpad no funcionaba, ni los clicks sobre él). Hace poco hice una actualización entera del sistema y ahora me detecta bien el teclado pero el ratón usb no,  (el scrrolling y los clicks en el touchpad siguen sin funcionar). He leído la guía de actualización y el man de evdev pero sigo sin saber hacerlo funcionar. Os pongo unos cuantos config..

make.conf

```

USE="-qt X gtk -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4

dvd cdr opengl nvidia acpi bash-completion xvmc bluetooth

truetype tiff jpeg gif jpg png cairo svg nsplugin hal dbus

alsa startup-notification aac flac vorbis ogg mp3

xscreensaver hddtemp lm_sensors nls unicode"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

```

Si tengo que poner las policys de hal sólo decirlo.

un saludo, gracias

[/b]

----------

## opotonil

Hola.

Yo en make.conf tengo (si no recuerdo mal que no lo tengo delante):

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

```

Nunca he estado seguro, de si es necesario incluir los drivers keyboard, mouse y synaptics a parte de evdev... a ver si alguien lo puede confirmar o desmentir.

Salu2.

----------

## chaim

he probado metiendo synaptics en INPUT_DEVICES , he recompilado, pero el tema de touchpad sigue igual, y lo del ratón también.

----------

## darkevil

Hola,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tengo que poner las policys de hal sólo decirlo.
> 
> 

 

va ha ser que es eso lo que te falta.

Yo después de 2 meses sin poder actualizar el sistema, me ha dao el lio, y al final decidí borrar todo y reinstalar y uno de los problemas a los que me he tenido que enfrentar es el mismo que tu tienes.

Encontré la siguiente entrada, creo que te va a ser muy útil.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad/Xorg_7.3

saludos, ya nos cuentas si te sirvió.

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola chaim

A mi me funciono con esto en make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

```

También deberías emerger  x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

----------

## chaim

Hola

He hecho lo que me habeis dicho y no funciona:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"
```

Me he dado cuenta que el problema está en el kernel, al actualizar a la 2.6.29-r5 ha habido algo que no me ha pasado bien de la anterior configuración y por eso no funciona, pues en la anterior: 2.6.28-r10 me sigue funcionando el ratón incluso antes de meter eso en el INPUT_DEVICES. Haber si me podeis decir de qué es.

Con lsusb si que me detecta el ratón usb...no sé que puede ser.

un saludo

----------

## darkevil

Hola, 

yo estoy usando el 2.6.24 y aún así tengo este problema. Es el único que encontré que me compilara ndiswrapper y ati-drivers.

Si alguien encuentra que es por un fallo del kernel y dice como configurarlo intentaré probar con el nuevo. Aunque de todas formas cuando el .30 sea estable para mi amd64 intentaré migrar ya que el .24 es la única opción que encontré durante la instalación que hice la semana pasada y así se quedó.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Te paso la configuración de mi portátil, deberás retocar los valores para adecuarlo a la forma que más te guste.

Haz pruebas en los valores numéricos para ajustar la velocidad, la sensibilidad, etc.

El archivo debe estar en /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi y reiniciar el demonio hald. Para más opciones mira la man page de synaptics 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:

        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        <!--    Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">220</merge>

   

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">1700</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">5300</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">1700</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">4200</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">25</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">30</merge>

        <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">100</merge>

        <!-- Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging along the bottom edge

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   -->

        <!--Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   -->

        <!-- Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad 

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.09</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">0.33</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.15</merge>

        <!-- If on, circular scrolling is used -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.UpDownScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircScrollDelta" type="string">0.1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircScrollTrigger" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.ZAxisMapping" type="string">4 5 6 7</merge>

        <!--For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## chaim

Gracias coghan por tu aportación pero después de hacerlo todo sigue igual.

touchpad sin scrolling y sin click

ratón usb sin funcionar

os pego las policies:

10-x11-input.fdi

http://pastebin.com/m6025989

10-xinput-configuration.fdi

http://pastebin.com/m25018831

11-x11-synaptics.fdi

el que puso coghan arriba

PD: con el fdi de coghan si he notado que va algo más lento la velocidad del touchpad, eso sería sólo retocarlo, pero aún así el scroll sigue sin ir.

un saludo

----------

## darkevil

Hola,

¿has probado a usar el comando synclient?

por ejemplo:

```

synclient VertEdgeScroll=100

synclient HorizEdgeScroll=100

synclient TapButton1=1

```

saludos

----------

## Coghan

Agrega estás líneas al archivo que te puse antes para el scroll vertical y si tienes el horizontal. Si te fijas en el código que puse yo los tengo comentados entre los aracteres <!-- --> y por lo tanto desactivados.

```
<merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>
```

Para los clic con el touch tienes estas opciones:

```
<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge> 
```

Todo está documentado en la man page de synaptics.

----------

## chaim

 *darkevil wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> ¿has probado a usar el comando synclient?
> 
> por ejemplo:
> ...

 

He probado VertEdgeScroll y TapButton1 y no me los cambia :S

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Agrega estás líneas al archivo que te puse antes para el scroll vertical y si tienes el horizontal. Si te fijas en el código que puse yo los tengo comentados entre los aracteres <!-- --> y por lo tanto desactivados.
> 
> Código:
> ...

 

Ya me había dado cuenta de los comentarios y los había quitado en VertEdgeScroll y había añadido la linea Tapbutton1, reinicié  el demonio hald y todo sigue igual.

----------

## chaim

El problema del ratón estaba en el kernel, había desactivado la opción HID Support, por lo tanto no tenía el módulo adecuado cargado. Ahora el ratón usb funciona a la perfección, el touchpad sigue igual...

----------

## carlos plaza

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> He hecho lo que me habeis dicho y no funciona:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yo tengo el kernel 2.6.28-r5 por mi ATI en la portatil, si te sirve  

mi xorg

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "true"

        Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

        Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "false"

        Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "false"

        Option      "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option      "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option      "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

```

----------

## chaim

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

>  *chaim wrote:*   Hola
> 
> He hecho lo que me habeis dicho y no funciona:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias pero en este caso yo tengo xorg con soporte hal, entonces tengo entendido que lo tengo que poner sobre hal y no en el xorg.conf

----------

## carlos plaza

 *chaim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gracias pero en este caso yo tengo xorg con soporte hal, entonces tengo entendido que lo tengo que poner sobre hal y no en el xorg.conf

 

Yo tengo hal también  :Wink: 

----------

